# Orbea Zonal?



## kRaZy_kaRL (Feb 21, 2003)

Hello,

Does anyone have one of these Orbeas? I am already getting a frame and just wondering if there is any trouble shooting tips or any problems anyone has had with the aluminum Orbeas...


thanks in advance


karl


----------



## Serac (Jul 22, 2002)

*Yep...*

I have one. The frame is about two years old and it is great. The only problem I have had is a slight rubbing of my left heel on the chainstay. It is only cosmetic and may be an issue with my body. Several of my teamates have asked me if one leg is longer than the other. I have no idea but it may explain the rubbing on the chainstay. If so, I would say that Orbea makes exceptional frames and paints the decals into the frame making them impossible to peel off (like what is happing to my Titus Racer-X: so much for "high-end" attention to detail!!!!). I don't think you can go wrong with an Orbea. They really are fantastic frames. Even though I get them through our sponsor for a good price, I would still consider buying one without the pro-deal.

B.


----------



## Serac (Jul 22, 2002)

*Clarification*

Just pointing out when I bought the frame, I don't recall the Orbea "name" for it but the frameset is made from Columbus Zonal Tubing.


----------

